# Como controlar con un sensor un actuador de seguros electricos para auto



## markarla (Nov 30, 2008)

Hola que tal!
Soy estudiante de electronica!
Me encargaron un proyecto el cual consiste en una banda transportadora automatizada! Para ello estoy utilizando un actuador de seguros electricos para autos con el cual deseo tirar una cajita cuando pase frente a el.. el problema que tengo es que lo estoy haciendo con reles y si manejo manualmente los reles si me trabaja el actuador.. pero como todo es automatizado no logro hacerlo funcionar por medio de un sensor con fotodiodo y led infrarojo.. Lo simule en El Live Wire y ahi si trabaja perfectamente, pero ya en el protoboard no funciona..
Espero su ayuda!
Gracias!


----------



## BBMNet (Ene 8, 2009)

Seguramente estas utilizando el led y un fototransistor en CD (corriente directa). Tienes que pensar que en función de la distancia un sistema de ese tipo se vuelve muy sensible a la luz ambiental. Incluso hasta a la radiación electromagnética circundante (lámparas fluorescentes p/e).

Existen en internet diversos sistemas para modular la luz. Te sugiero que busques como ALARMAS (página web ePanorama). Algunos circuitos utilizan el NE567 (creo que ese es el número del chip). Es un circuito PLL que modula el led y monitorea el fototransistor.

Espero que esto te sirva.

Suerte.


----------

